# Cortex Drama: Pirates!  In Space!  (Phoenix, AZ)  Looking for Players



## Wogoat (Jun 20, 2013)

Prince Eddard has been kidnapped by space pirates! Colonel Schmidt is assigned to rescue him, and excommunicated from the system until he returns sucessful. Little does he know that the Pirate Captain Stark is actually the Prince in disguise, running away from his royal duties seeking a life of swashbuckling adventure. Reginald Grimsby, the Prince's advisor, is a spy for the kingdom sending them regular updates on the Prince's welfare. However, he has neglected to mention that the Pirate Captain and the Prince are one and the same, could this have anything to do with him being next in line for the throne if something were to happen to the Prince!?

I'm running a game using the new Cortex Drama rules (from the recent Cortex Plus Hacker's Guide kickstarter) and am looking for a few additional players to round out the group. Cortex Drama essentially emulates the sort of tense rivalries and shifting alliances of evening TV dramas, and we're looking for a few extra players to help stir the pot!

We're meeting weekly on Thursday afternoon/evenings. Reply or send me a message if interested!


----------

